# NesDS EX!



## Recorderdude (Feb 8, 2011)

Yesterday, The open source NESDS port was updated to a new EX version.

See twiztidsinz's post for more info.

EDIT: SOMUCHBETTERNAO

also link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://sourceforge.net/projects/nesds/file...RG.nds/download


----------



## impizkit (Feb 8, 2011)

Where to get said emu?


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 8, 2011)

[quote='README.TXT')nesDS EX Edition, using toolchain devkitARM.
We spent a few weeks to port the original nesDS project to the GCC toolchain. Then we made a new EX Edition, and
made it possible to emulate the the NES/FC games that the origianl nesDS didn't work well.
The original nesDS uses the NDS Video hardware the emulate the NES/FC's, so it has a good speed.
The Ex Edtion uses software to render the graphic of NES/FC, and the speed and sound not better than before.

The EX Edition is very nice, because we combine the two versions in to one NDS ROM, so we can enjoy boths.

Q: When to use EX Edition?
A: If the games you want to play works well on the original nesDS, then you have no need to use the EX Edition. 
If not, then you can have a try with the EX Edition. If you want to know the figures of the EX Edition,
view the UPDATES.



Spoiler: Full README.TXT





```
nesDS EX Edition, using toolchain devkitARM.
We spent a few weeks to port the original nesDS project to the GCC toolchain. Then we made a new EX Edition, and
made it possible to emulate the the NES/FC games that the origianl nesDS didn't work well.
The original nesDS uses the NDS Video hardware the emulate the NES/FC's, so it has a good speed.
The Ex Edtion uses software to render the graphic of NES/FC, and the speed and sound not better than before.

The EX Edition is very nice, because we combine the two versions in to one NDS ROM, so we can enjoy boths.

Q: When to use EX Edition?
A: If the games you want to play works well on the original nesDS, then you have no need to use the EX Edition. 
If not, then you can have a try with the EX Edition. If you want to know the figures of the EX Edition,
view the UPDATES.


UPDATES:
--------
0.22b
mappers supported: 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 10, 16, 19, 74, 246 (EX's mapper files is very different from the original.)
function added: cheat


CHANGES£º
--------

Touch screen should work better now
Fixed bug that was causing ARM7 to crash on emulators (ideas and desemu inputs were not working) 

NOTES:
------

All other functionality should be identical to the original. nesDS inputs now work properly on 
emulators. You can run the nesDS on ideas by DLDI patching it with the R4 dldi patch using
dlditool. You must then enable DLDI support for R4 under File->Properties. You can also run nesDS 
on desmume but you will need to create a filesystem image from some files and embed the files to 
the emulator (you need to use fcsr for this).


COMPILING:
----------

You need devkitARM to compile this project. If you are compiling on windows you also need mingw. On linux you
will need to have make installed. 

The project compiles on windows and linux using devkitARM r32 (devkitPro). To compile on windows use
msys-1.0.15 (devkitPro) as well. You do not need anyhting else to comiple the project.

Compiling on windows:

1) extract devkitARM to a folder
2) extract msys to a folder
3) add DEVKITARM environment variableÂÂand set its value to the path where you extracted devkitARM, 
e.g: /c/devkitARM (must be linux style path!)
4) (OPTIONAL) add path to msys binaries in you windows path, e.g: c:\msys\bin (must be windows style path!)

You only need to do step 4 if you want to compile from the windows command shell. You can compile the project
without step 4 by launching mingw using msys.bat in the msys folder.

5) change to the project main directory, either in the windows command shell (step4 required) or mingw then
type make.

Compiling on linux:

1) extract devkitARM
2) create a DEVKITARM shell variable with the path to where you extracted devkitARM, e.g: /usr/local/devkitARM

You can create a variable in /etc/profile or in your home directory .bash_profile file as follows

export DEVKITARM=/usr/local/devkitARM

or just type this command in the shell before typing make


3) change to the project main directory then type make.


To delete all object files type:

make clean

in the main project directory


If you make changes to the emulator and want to add them to this project or if you want to join the project notify us
on http://sourceforge.net/projects/nesds


CREDITS:
--------

Original nesDS team
Dwedit (pocketnesgcc)


___________________________
ported to gcc by minitroopa
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
EX Edition made by marlin
```




QUOTE(impizkit]Where to get said emu?[/quote]http://sourceforge.net/projects/nesds/files/


----------



## PeregrinFig (Feb 8, 2011)

Does this update let you use buttons for saving and loading states? I'm using a mod that lets me use Select and Up/Down as a hotkey for saving and loading, because the touch controls on nesDS are weird, and I've accidentally saved instead of loading and vice versa multiple times.


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 8, 2011)

OK, so far: (In EX MODE, the other mode is just the old NESDS)

Noah's Ark (E) is now playable (in the old NESDS it would place you too high and kill you before you could play)
The Lolo games are playable now.
Karateka (J) works
Enemies are visible in Ninja Gaiden III.
It's still beta tho.

Mike Tyson's Punch out is borken crashes NESDSEX. ABORT! message appears.
Same for akamajou dracula boku dracula kun. (kid dracula)
Same for...Akamajou Densetsu (Castlevania 3 JP)...

I can't test all day, so other testers, try the problem games on another world's list to see what else works.

Dunno about saving/loading but since it's completely open surce you could add it.

Pretty much, This is a faster NesterDS, still a little skippy, but not HALF as much.

Compatibility is a mixed bag.

Overall, either something works well or it crashes the emulator. No in-betweens.

One of the first things you should do is adjust the resolution as its initial setting crops the top and bottom of the screen, BTW.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 8, 2011)

Arkanoid (U): Semi-Playable.
Previously the paddle was not movable, now the paddle is movable but invisible most of the time. Opening the bottom screen menu fixes the the majority of the graphics (you can close it again). However, there is a slight sluggishness (possibly related to the frameskip?) and the audio crackles.

Also, it doesn't seem to be loading my old Zelda savestate -- which it just overwrote because of the weird bottom screen tracking -_-



It seems "ORG" mode (hold A after you select the game) isn't actually the original mode. Arkanoid works perfectly with no sound issues or laggy/choppy frames.


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 8, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Arkanoid (U): Semi-Playable.
> Previously the paddle was not movable, now the paddle is movable but invisible most of the time. Opening the bottom screen menu fixes the the majority of the graphics (you can close it again). However, there is a slight sluggishness (possibly related to the frameskip?) and the audio crackles.
> 
> Also, it doesn't seem to be loading my old Zelda savestate -- which it just overwrote because of the weird bottom screen tracking -_-
> ...



Tried Arkanoid (U)
A few things to note:

- The paddle is never invisible, you just have to change the resolution
- On the display/resolution tab you can adjust Frameskip to a max of 9 and Min of 2. Works very well on 2.
-I noticed no lag
-SaveState works fine

About ORG mode:

ORG mode is their EARLIER open source port of NESDS that used the same hardware emulation. This means they DID fix a few things in it, like arkanoid. However a few games (Noah's Ark, one of the Lolos) NEED EX version to run.

One other thing: NESDSEX doesn't seem to save your configuration upon exit, so you have to re-enter your settings on EVERY boot.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey all, popped in and saw this, so I thought I would attempt something. Here is the extlink+mod version of NesDSEx...I haven't really tried it much, but it should work just fine. Also, instead of using select, I changed it to start because start just pauses the game whereas select can actually do something (like toss out the animal buddy in Little Nemo: The Dream Master)
-_BLARGH...this one is a borked file, scroll down to my other post for one that is less screwed up_-
-edit-
I forgot to mention that I also added the feature to start from the "ROM" folder like in the original mod...you can hex edit it up to around...20 characters.


----------



## Yuan (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh my, they corrected Ducktales HUD, finally!


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 9, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> - On the display/resolution tab you can adjust Frameskip to a max of 9 and Min of 2. Works very well on 2.
> -I noticed no lag
> -SaveState works fineNever said there was lag or save states didn't work, but the new version and old version savestates don't seem to be compatible.
> 
> ...


NICE!
Where do you edit the starting folder? (I want to use "nesDS")
And unrelated to your change, but do you perhaps know how to get nesDS to start with B+A instead of Y+B? (as in what to change in the source?)


----------



## tomrev (Feb 9, 2011)

Great job. It fixed many game glitch. I hope it will fix Koei's games such as gemfires, romance of three kingdom,etc in the future.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 9, 2011)

Super Turrican works now, but the graphics are glitchy.  Before though, it was unplayable, at least you can play it now. 

But it sucks that it takes you all the way back to the beginning of the level when you die in the NES version.  How can they make such a fatal mistake and get through playtesting?  Not  nesDS's fault though.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 9, 2011)

1. Who thought of this name? Were they intentionally trying to call it nesD*SEX*?
2. 





			
				readme.txt said:
			
		

> The Ex Edtion uses software to render the graphic of NES/FC, and the speed and sound not better than before.


Is the underlined word a typo?
3. @Yuan: W00T that's awesome.
4. Does this finally have the DPCM sound in it (ex. SMB3 drums)? Or no?
5. @jurassicplayer: Thanks for that mod. I'll be using it. (EDIT: On second thought, if it only functions as an extlink, then maybe not. I'll give it a try)
look i made a list

EDIT2: jurassicplayer, where do you hexedit to change the default folder?


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

Are there any cons compared to using the original NESDS, any reason I would have to go back to using NESDS?


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 9, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> 1. Who thought of this name? Were they intentionally trying to call it nesD*SEX*?
> 2.
> 
> 
> ...



More games crash in EX/software render mode (I think it might be related to filename length though) but there is NO reason to use any other NESDS because if you hold A when starting it up it switches to ORG mode (Hardware rendering mode) which is essentialy a further fixed version of the original NESDS.

A few pointers:

Set frameskip to 2 in EX mode, ALWAYS. You can barely tell its a SOFTWARE rendering emu, makes nesterDS shit its pants in jealosy and fear, that's for sure. YOU WILL HAVE TO DO THIS EVERY TIME YOU BOOT A NEW ROM
Readjust the screen res at least a little.

FastForward isn't half as fast in EX mode, and Rewind is super-fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, btwai, that earth bound zero game is work now.

Also, the next guy to edit this, set the default frameskip to 2 and the default screen to squashed a little. It would be a VERY helpful edit.


----------



## tomrev (Feb 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Are there any cons compared to using the original NESDS, any reason I would have to go back to using NESDS?


As far as I know, it fixed some graphic glitches (for example, Ninja gaiden 1 but some games may freeze. You can try to swap between versions.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 9, 2011)

I fixed stuff that I borked the first time around (after actually trying it a little more)...mostly it was just a problem with the start+select shortcut (which opens to the rom folder). I also reworded the string from ROM to Retro because it is way easier to find (character limit is still 20, though I can make it more if anyone wants).
-_BLARGH...this one is a borked file, scroll down to my other post for one that is less screwed up_-

I'm still an UBER newb at looking at this stuff, so I dunno if I can find what is needed to make A+B the default button settings, but I'll find it eventually maybe...if I don't break this thing beyond recognition at least. Also, before I forget...Taiju is the one that added the extlink to the source files (to the original one at least) and I just copied the stuff that I thought was needed to make it work as an extlink (and it does work) and the mod was from


----------



## tomrev (Feb 9, 2011)

DQ3(U) crashed for NESDSEX. It looks like some games crashed but could swap to original version. Speed is a little slower. Added Frameskip is nice. Some games are fixed. I'm happy with it.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Feb 9, 2011)

You mentioned EB0 works, but the sound is full of static like it was on Nester. Any thoughts?


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Feb 9, 2011)

Can someone check if Startropics 2: Zoda's Revenge works? I'm not at home and I'd love to know.


----------



## Sir_Voe (Feb 9, 2011)

Sweet. Double Dragon 2 seems to function without a hitch now. Unfortunately Lolo 2 and Wizards and Warriors still unplayable, but just seeing activity again on this emu is exciting. I look forward to a DSi mode build compiled using the latest libraries, as I notice this does not boot through the Sudoku exploit yet.


----------



## tomrev (Feb 9, 2011)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> Can someone check if Startropics 2: Zoda's Revenge works? I'm not at home and I'd love to know.


It works.


----------



## xaeroak15 (Feb 9, 2011)

hmmm...it seemed that KickMaster still cannot pass stage2


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 9, 2011)

@Twiztidsinz: I finally found out a place where I could swap the buttons (since I gave up looking for a way to toggle it). Either way, it now has the B+A button setup as default =D...and maybe I should try looking at the other stuff (the default size is something I hope I can figure out...but it is probably way beyond my nub abilities...)
-_BLARGH...this one is a borked file, scroll down to my other post for one that is less screwed up_-


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 9, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> @Twiztidsinz: I finally found out a place where I could swap the buttons (since I gave up looking for a way to toggle it). Either way, it now has the B+A button setup as default =D...and maybe I should try looking at the other stuff (the default size is something I hope I can figure out...but it is probably way beyond my nub abilities...)
> http://www.mediafire.com/?gcc6940ks3pwvkb


Could you tell me where please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So that I could do it myself next time there is an update.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 9, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Could you tell me where please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I changed the actual defaults =D. They are in the io.s (really easy to find, there is like #KEY_B, a line, #AUTOFIRE, #KEY_A, etc.)...I found it a while ago, but I kept mixing up the buttons xD. After you change them to the correct buttons (b rj0 is the first key configuration b rj1 is the second), just change the subscreen.c to match the keys (right after the "if(flags&B_A_SWAP) {" spot).


----------



## kbhead (Feb 9, 2011)

Hmm... Anyone else having trouble getting this to work on a CycloDS? i'm running firmware vB.5 with an 8 gig SDHC card, and nesDS_EX_ORG.nds in sd:/NES. When i run it it shows the version choosing intro and then on the bottom screen is just a single white line with "nesDS EX Edition" in the upper right. Any help?


----------



## NamoNakamura (Feb 9, 2011)

This is the best news of the day.  Thank you for this, developers!

Ducktales, here I come!


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 9, 2011)

finaly an update ,now just waiting for an Snesds EX


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, this is the last change I plan on making for today =D. The only real thing that has been changed is that I added more shortcuts (my noobishness limits me in figuring out how to change the default stuff at the moment)....this was mostly because I hated the stupid resizing screen...the touchscreen way is like crap on my DS...
[Select]+[D-pad]
Shortcuts to the screen resizing (they are the same as the arrows on the actual screen, so left shrinks the height, right increases the height, up shifts the screen up, down shifts the screen down...oh and btw, it doesn't change the resize even if you swap ROMs =D...though it returns to default when you softreset or power cycle).

Normal:
http://www.mediafire.com/?31337rraggab8pw

Button swapped (A+B instead of B+Y as default)
http://www.mediafire.com/?6ebb9p9d3nqf77p


----------



## Dann Woolf (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh cool, good to see this is being worked on again.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 9, 2011)

W8  so is this some kind of entry for the homebrew bounty/


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 9, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> W8  so is this some kind of entry for the homebrew bounty/



I don't really know, huminghao and minitroopa never gave any contact info, and they sure aren't on the temp. If someone hadn't posted here that NESDSEX was released nobody would even know about it unless they checked the sourceforge page.

Earthbound zero (and many others) ARE crackly in EX mode, but run FAR better than nester ever did. though iirc with a save from another emu you could play eb0 in nesds classic/org without crackly sound. So if it bothers ya that much, boot up EB0  in EX mode, make a SS after the name entry and once the game starts, then turn off your DS, boot up the same emu, and hold A as you boot it to put it into ORG mode. Load EB0, load state, there ya go!

Thanks very much for the edits JurrassicPlayer. Now if I read correctly just about everything has been implemented except for setting default frameskip at the lowest setting (2). I haven't got a chance to try out the new revs yet so maybe you did already. If you didn't though, it would be a good idea for the next person to edit this to change the default frameskip (it just runs nicer and it doesn't cause any more slowdown).


----------



## pozda (Feb 9, 2011)

I previously had problems with this games

Toki (U) or JUJU Densetsu (J) works ok now (i played half game already)
Little Ninja Brothers (U) works ok for now

Kyatto Ninden Teyandee(J) (Samurai Pizza Cats) - this game crashes at starting at ex mode, at org mode it starts, sprites are okay, but background is invisible, its blue on start screen, and stages and some parts like parts of first boss and boulders that can be crushed with other character are completely black, map is also black with few visible spots

is there anything i can do to make this one work somehow, or should i abandon all hopes!

It was first cart game on my famiclon almost 20 years ago! XD


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

Romance of the Three Kingdoms (U) (1, not 2), Fire Emblem Gaiden (J, Translated into English), and Earthbound Zero (Demiforce), all of which have major difficulties or setbacks on NESDS work in EX mode  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  That said, they all exhibit a loud crackling noise similar to the DSTWO GBA emulator does when the frameskip is changed from "auto" to "manual".


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 9, 2011)

pozda said:
			
		

> I previously had problems with this games
> 
> Toki (U) or JUJU Densetsu (J) works ok now (i played half game already)
> Little Ninja Brothers (U) works ok for now
> ...



One thing I've been thinking - Nearly every nesdsex ROM that I've tested that crashes the emu either had a really long name or a translation patch.

But this is not the case for kyatto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Use Kyatto Ninden Teyandee (J) [T+Eng.10_Vertigo] it runs well.

But I believe that some games are crashing in EX because of the long filenames or translation patches (though Cat Ninden Teyendee works in the exact opposite way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

How about some of us try some known crashing games with rediculously short filenames? Ex: Mike Tyson's punch-out!(U).nes to mike.nes


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> pozda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, Punch out still crashes even with a short name like Mike.nes


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> personuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay then, I guess it's the certain rom vers it doesn't like...

so I wonder why Cat Ninden Teyandee only works with the .10 translation patch?

hmm...I guess you guys have ftp or somethin so you don't have to remove your microsds to add new NES roms, a lot faster than I can do.

Try the original punch-out or some kinda hack or translation patch in EX, and see how it goes.


----------



## pozda (Feb 9, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Use Kyatto Ninden Teyandee (J) [T+Eng.10_Vertigo] it runs well.



I did and it was blank, all black lol, but then i downloaded 3 different roms, vertigos and shadows T+ENG roms and the original one in the NesDS EX folder, and first two were crashing, while the original played perfectly!

well i guess i had messed up rom before

thanks on advice! it really helped me! =)


EDIT: BTW I use Wood v 1.23 on M3DS Simply cart, don't really know if that matters or not


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 9, 2011)

pozda said:
			
		

> personuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



glad to see it worked. 

But nope, cart shouldn't be an issue with compatibility here. It seems NESDSEX is kinda touchy with romvers and pretty much runs what it wants to. I'm almost certain though that games that Crash EX mode could work under a different romver (like a translation or hack, maybe even a bad or overdump.)


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 9, 2011)

Well did punch out get fixed in this one already


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Well did punch out get fixed in this one already


Tried it, and no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Dann Woolf (Feb 9, 2011)

Do the Ninja Gaiden games and Castlevania 3 work?


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

Dann Woolf said:
			
		

> Do the Ninja Gaiden games and Castlevania 3 work?


They work on normal NESDS, I'll check.

EDIT: The Ninja Gaiden games work in EX mode but Castlevania 3 does not.


----------



## Dann Woolf (Feb 9, 2011)

Actually, NG 1 and 2 do work, with a few graphical glitches, but Ninja Gaiden 3 and Castlevania 3 have invisible enemies.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

Dann Woolf said:
			
		

> Actually, NG 1 and 2 do work, with a few graphical glitches, but Ninja Gaiden 3 and Castlevania 3 have invisible enemies.


Are you in EX mode or ORG mode?


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 9, 2011)

Dann Woolf said:
			
		

> Actually, NG 1 and 2 do work, with a few graphical glitches, but Ninja Gaiden 3 and Castlevania 3 have invisible enemies.



Again, ROMVERS! Post the name of your ROM when you post compatibility.

MY CV3s; Akumajou Densetsu [T+Eng 100% David Mullen & Duke Serkol] and Castlevania III - Dracula's Curse (U) [!] both crash NESDSEX and don't even start

MY Gaiden 3; Ninja Gaiden III - The Ancient Ship of Doom (U) [!] works fine WITH VISIBLE ENEMIES.

Also, it miiiiiiiight also be a good idea to post your cart, just in case ROMs actually DO play differently on different kits.

Supercard DSTWO w/ EOS 1.09, SC team plugin menu.


----------



## supercarte (Feb 9, 2011)

Salamander crashes in EX mode.


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 9, 2011)

supercarte said:
			
		

> Salamander crashes in EX mode.



Life Force (U) [!] us version of salamander does not. use that.


----------



## Dann Woolf (Feb 9, 2011)

Should've said, I was referring to the original NESDS. I haven't tried NESDSEX yet, I'm going to wait a bit, watch it's development and all.

Plus I heard that it needs to be compiled, I don't really know how to do that so yeah.


----------



## injected11 (Feb 9, 2011)

Does Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2 work now? On old nesDS, turtle (player) sprites didn't appear.


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 9, 2011)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Does Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2 work now? On old nesDS, turtle (player) sprites didn't appear.



Yes, that works now in EX MODE ONLY


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 9, 2011)

Is this updated version capable of running in "DSI-Mode"? I heard that if it was compiled with the latest libraries, it could be possible...


----------



## Sir_Voe (Feb 9, 2011)

RodrigoDavy said:
			
		

> Is this updated version capable of running in "DSI-Mode"? I heard that if it was compiled with the latest libraries, it could be possible...



I don't think it's that simple. I took a crack at compiling it with the latest, and still got DLDI error when I tried to run it through the Sudoku exploit.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 9, 2011)

Sir_Voe said:
			
		

> RodrigoDavy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken (which I could be since I don't own a DSi and haven't followed the Sudoku exploit much), you don't have FAT access through this exploit so it can't do things like list a directory. I think that if the emulator had the game files inside it (like Goomba Color for GBA does) then it would work because it's all internal.


----------



## Sir_Voe (Feb 9, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Sir_Voe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was helping to test an emulator the other day with rudimentary sudokuhax support, and can say that you are able to access the filesystem beyond the initial executable.


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 9, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Sir_Voe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps this method for DLDI-less cards could work?


Slot-1 Devices
get the nesds ex emu and the emu kidid nes pack http://danthemanms.googlepages.com/nesDS_s...slot1_usage.zip
get ndstool [1]http://darkfader.net/ds/files/ndstool.exe
extract all files and ndstool.exe into the same folder
run "make_nds.bat"
click "more>>"
drag and drop NES ROMs on the list
make sure that the total does not exceed 3mb
click "save"; then save as the default name
2 files should come out: a ds.gba file and a .nds file. Copy the .nds over to your card and launch it.

Now, what WE need to figure out is how to make it so the nesDS.exe compiles a nesDSEX .nds rom.

(Also I dunno if the 3 MB limit would still be necessary, probly not, bt maybe.)

dsiers give it a go, I guess. I only have a phat


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 9, 2011)

Any news on if McKids is working? On the original nesDS, whenever you went into that zipper warp tunnel...thing, it would freeze right when the zipper closed. You were able to rewind using L and such, but those zippers were great! And I believe on level 2, when you get to that birds treehouse, all the graphics would be all pixelated. Just wondering if this new nesDS made that game compatible.


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 9, 2011)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Any news on if McKids is working?



Plays fine in EX mode, but I didn't get to the bonus stage yet.


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 9, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I just downloaded it and tried it out, the bonus zipper levels now work! This is awesome.


----------



## JoyConG (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh cool, gunna snag it. How is Bros. 3 working?


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 9, 2011)

Nintendude92 said:
			
		

> Oh cool, gunna snag it. How is Bros. 3 working?



Very well, but still no PCM drums


----------



## dragon574444 (Feb 10, 2011)

Cool stuff, NESDS is my favorite emulator on the DS. I'm glad to see people have picked up the project.


----------



## nl255 (Feb 10, 2011)

Has anyone had problems using this on the DSi XL?  Hopefully switching to software rendering makes it a bit safer to use.


----------



## princefarzan (Feb 10, 2011)

Here's my setup:
DSi XL
Supercard DSTWO with EOS 1.09
nesDS EX edition plugin for DSTWO
Also For all the games listed I had to manually adjust the display to center them a bit.

The games I tried:
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II - The Arcade Game (U) [!] - Works flawlessly better then normal nesDS version, no more stuttering, went up to first boss thats all I tested.
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles III - The Manhattan Project (U) - Also works perfect kind of glitchy on first boss, sprites dissappear randomly(flicker issue?).
Super Mario Bros. 3 (U) (PRG0) [!] - Works but very laggy have to reduce frame skip to 2
Battletoads (U) - Crashes
Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!! (U) (PRG0) - Crashes
River City Ransom (U) - Works perfectly better then normal nesDS version, much more smooth.
Metroid (U) [!] - Works Perfectly.
Kirby's Adventure (U) (PRG0) [!] - Works perfectly.
Castlevania III - Dracula's Curse (U) [!] - Crashes
Mega Man 2 (U) - Works perfectly.
Mega Man 3 (U) [!] - Works perfectly.
Mega Man 5 (U) - Works perfectly.
Ninja Gaiden (U) [!] - Works perfectly.
Ninja Gaiden 2 - The Dark Sword of Chaos (U) - Works perfectly.
Ninja Gaiden 3 - The Ancient Ship of Doom (U) [!] - Works perfect to where I played to.
Super Mario Bros. 3 (U) (PRG0) [!] - Works perfectly.
Castlevania (U) (PRG0) [!] - Works but has some graphical issues.
Contra (U) [!] - Works Perfectly.

Thats all I tested so far.


----------



## OniLink2323 (Feb 10, 2011)

awww no love for Sudokuhax :-(


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, I don't have enough time to get the BA swapped one compiled, but here is a new mod version that I poked at some more.
Not really many changes here.
I ended up using a stupid way to change the default scaling, so it's now got that squished look by default (if it's too squished, just tell me and I'll make it...less squished) and I added something that really isn't all that great.
Start+Left/Right : Toggles through the tabs (except debug, which can actually slow the game to hax level xD)
Only problem with the shortcut is that you MUST have the bottom screen already on, otherwise it's insta-crash.

_-lame version, go down more-_

-edit-
Oops, I accidentally forgot to change the default folder from mine (I have it as "Multimedia/Retrogame").


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 10, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Well, I don't have enough time to get the BA swapped one compiled, but here is a new mod version that I poked at some more.
> Not really many changes here.
> I ended up using a stupid way to change the default scaling, so it's now got that squished look by default (if it's too squished, just tell me and I'll make it...less squished) and I added something that really isn't all that great.
> Start+Left/Right : Toggles through the tabs (except debug, which can actually slow the game to hax level xD)
> ...



Well, this is certainly a step in the right direction.

And I had to LOL myself when the emu became a snail while viewing the debug tab.

I suppose frameskip was a hard value to find in the hex?

Eh, don't worry about it. You fixed some of the annoyances and that's enough. Though I'm sure we'd all love to see you continue when you've got more time.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 10, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Well, this is certainly a step in the right direction.
> And I had to LOL myself when the emu became a snail while viewing the debug tab.
> I suppose frameskip was a hard value to find in the hex?
> 
> Eh, don't worry about it. You fixed some of the annoyances and that's enough. Though I'm sure we'd all love to see you continue when you've got more time.


Hm...hex? Nah, I'm just poking at the source code (btw I don't understand what the hell most of it actually means...I'm mostly shifting around stuff, seeing what happens, guess what it does, and call it good =D).
I have absolutely no idea where the default setting for frameskipping is (nor do I know where the scaling settings were either, but I luckily stumbled upon something that worked).


----------



## tomrev (Feb 10, 2011)

Any Ideas on speed improvement and compatibility?


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey, huminghao released a new version today, a few hours ago.

It's no longer 0.22b (beta) but now 0.22

DL here:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/nesds/file...22.nds/download

(It's the same filename but a newer version)

I didn't do any testing yet but maybe this fixes the crashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice to know huminghao and minitroopa are so devoted to this project!

EDIT: It doesn't fix the crashes, but I'm sure someone will find what's changed!

Also src 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://sourceforge.net/projects/nesds/file...cc.zip/download


----------



## tomrev (Feb 10, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Hey, huminghao released a new version today, a few hours ago.
> 
> It's no longer 0.22b (beta) but now 0.22
> 
> ...



Tested CV3, Punch Out still crash.


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 10, 2011)

tomrev said:
			
		

> personuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I got that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder what HAS changed? There's no new readme in the src.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey jurassic, could you post (or PM?) the information you have on how to add ExtLink and the 'Ext/Regular load not crash into eachother' to nesDS?

Currently I'm messing around with the trunk build since it remembers settings and it seems the EX version doesn't have all the polish of the regular.
I'm hoping that the ExtLink info will help me to figure out how to change the default start-in directory when you run *nesDS.nds* itself (I think the ExtLink version only changes the path when opened via ExtLink).


----------



## gothicall (Feb 10, 2011)

Why they change the hardware acceleration for the software? I hate this frame skipping. Hope they will fix that PCM channel fault (¬¬).


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 10, 2011)

gothicall said:
			
		

> I hate this frame skipping.



Go into the "display tab" and change frameskip from 4 to 2. You'll barely be able to tell you're running a software emulator! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, EX has both a hardware and software mode. Hold "A" when you launch the emulator to use hardware rendering mode.


----------



## nl255 (Feb 10, 2011)

So have there been any reports of DSi XL screen problems when using software rendering?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 10, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Hey jurassic, could you post (or PM?) the information you have on how to add ExtLink and the 'Ext/Regular load not crash into eachother' to nesDS?
> 
> Currently I'm messing around with the trunk build since it remembers settings and it seems the EX version doesn't have all the polish of the regular.
> I'm hoping that the ExtLink info will help me to figure out how to change the default start-in directory when you run *nesDS.nds* itself (I think the ExtLink version only changes the path when opened via ExtLink).
> ...


I actually saw this about an hour after it was posted...but they only released an updated .nds file, the source added is just the original ported to gcc (and I have no clue what gcc is...but I know that it isn't the Ex version, nor is it the one needed to include the original into the Ex version).


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 10, 2011)

nl255 said:
			
		

> So have there been any reports of DSi XL screen problems when using software rendering?



Not yet. Heck, it's only really been known (From when I posted it ) for two days!

I'm sure somebody armed with spinal's deghoster will test it.

Far as I see it, tho, if nesterDS+ doesn't freak out the screen, why would this?

(admittedly tho this PWNs nester in so many ways they cannot be counted)

Also, you have to consider that the default frameskip is 4 but everything runs fine on the lowest setting, 2. Depending on which is used (and what speeds are achieved) burn-in may be more or less common.

I think the speed of the Ex software mode itself can be described as running an (E) game in FCEUX with PAL emulation enabled - Try it, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## nl255 (Feb 10, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> nl255 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you think the burn in could have something to do with the dirty low level video hardware tricks (hacks) the original NesDS used since other emulators/games don't seem to have the problem nearly as often?


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 10, 2011)

nl255 said:
			
		

> Do you think the burn in could have something to do with the dirty low level video hardware tricks (hacks) the original NesDS used since other emulators/games don't seem to have the problem nearly as often?
> 
> Could be, if there was anything unique whatsoever about that one emu no others had and it was also the only emu causing problems, I certainly wouldn't doubt it.
> 
> ...



Oh, really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 well, I guess they're waiting to release the source.


----------



## patrickyugo (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey, how does the cheat function work?


----------



## Centrix (Feb 10, 2011)

this is great and all but how do I add a plug in option to my plugins folder on my Supercard DSTWO so that it'll load NesDS EX up?


----------



## Sir_Voe (Feb 11, 2011)

Centrix said:
			
		

> this is great and all but how do I add a plug in option to my plugins folder on my Supercard DSTWO so that it'll load NesDS EX up?



I dl'ed this icon and ini for nester, renamed them both to match my nesds file and opened up the ini file changing the references to nester to also match the nesds file name. Then I dropped them both along with the .nds into my plugin folder.

http://filetrip.net/f11502-DSTwo-NesterDS-Plugin-1-0.html


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 11, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Go into the "display tab" and change frameskip from 4 to 2. You'll barely be able to tell you're running a software emulator!


Except the sound is shitty when in software mode.


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 11, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> personuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that is still kinda true


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir_Voe said:
			
		

> Centrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took a look, the "new" source is the same as what was up when this was first posted.
As for GCC, it's *G*NU *C C*ompiler


----------



## YayMii (Feb 11, 2011)

nl255 said:
			
		

> So have there been any reports of DSi XL screen problems when using software rendering?


Dude, the DSi XL burn in problems aren't exclusive to nesDS. The emulator has nothing to do with it. Hell, I got burn-in from the DSi internet browser, and even the official DS version of Plants vs Zombies (both instances I fixed by running spinal_cord's de-ghoster for 2 hours).


----------



## KuRensan (Feb 11, 2011)

How to use the Cheat engine ?? can't find a way to add cheats :S


----------



## Dann Woolf (Feb 11, 2011)

Let me know when Castlevania 3 is working.

And the Kunio-kun games.


----------



## zeroel (Feb 11, 2011)

how do you resize the screen. I've been playing mega man games and the bottom seems to be cut


----------



## Sir_Voe (Feb 12, 2011)

zeroel said:
			
		

> how do you resize the screen. I've been playing mega man games and the bottom seems to be cut



The Mega Man games all seem to run best in original mode (hold A when booting the emulator), which starts off scaled to fit the screen. When you do need to use the new software mode though, go to the "display" tab on the touch screen, and touch the arrows to adjust the screen size.


----------



## zeroel (Feb 12, 2011)

I only have a black screen on the touch screen


----------



## Sir_Voe (Feb 12, 2011)

zeroel said:
			
		

> I only have a black screen on the touch screen



Touching it should bring up the menu.


----------



## zeroel (Feb 12, 2011)

oh thanks didn't know that ehe


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 12, 2011)

Sir_Voe said:
			
		

> The Mega Man games all seem to run best in original mode (hold A when booting the emulator), which starts off scaled to fit the screen. When you do need to use the new software mode though, go to the "display" tab on the touch screen, and touch the arrows to adjust the screen size.


The mod version starts off scaled a bit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  With that said, there are various other things that could be wrong with it (I don't really feel that it is outdated or anything...I think they just changed it from beta to nonbeta in name)...


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 13, 2011)

Great news! Now I finally can play my Technos Ice Hockey backup on my DS!


----------



## YayMii (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm wondering, can someone edit it to by default, set frameskip to 3, flicker to 2, and scaling to the whole screen? If someone did that, it would be the BEST (although it'd be better if the nesDS EX team could also fix up the compatibility and the sound crackling too, but I really don't want to keep going into the Display tab with it's hit-and-miss touch controls).


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 15, 2011)

Didn't really test it, hell if it works or not...I haven't had much time to poke at it lately (testing all this week TT-TT). Anyways, if it works...tell me...if it doesn't...tell me.
_-lame version, go down more-_

If it does, the changes should be:
-Default screen scaled down just a little more (so most if not all of the screen is shown by default)
-Default frame skip at 2
-Left/Right+Start while dark screen doesn't crash (or do anything else for that matter, you need the screen on to use the shortcut)
-Allowed for you to play with slo-motion (I'm letting you guys reach the debug tab so you can perform slow motion hax xD)
-Thanks to Taiju's work, the regular mod is added to the original version (Start+Up/Start+Down/Start+Select) and it has a .sa savestate extension...or maybe it was .sv...one of the two anyways. That way your savestates don't screw each other up (since I still have no idea how to change those yet)

-edit-
btw, what the hell are you all playing that makes you guys want a default frame skip of 2 o.0...most of the NES games that I have tried work just fine with a frame skip of 4...


----------



## YayMii (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't want a frameskip of 2. The game actually slows down a little when the frameskip is 2 (and check out the debug tab. The framerate goes down when it's set to 2).
A frameskip of 3 maintains a minimal amount of frameskip without slowing down the gameplay.

And I want to play at max scaling+flicker at 2, because I don't like things being cropped off, and flicker at 2 makes everything a bit more readable.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 16, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I don't want a frameskip of 2. The game actually slows down a little when the frameskip is 2 (and check out the debug tab. The framerate goes down when it's set to 2).
> A frameskip of 3 maintains a minimal amount of frameskip without slowing down the gameplay.
> 
> And I want to play at max scaling+flicker at 2, because I don't like things being cropped off, and flicker at 2 makes everything a bit more readable.


Well, I changed the frameskip to 3 and flicker to 2...for scaling, I'm kind of just poking random numbers in...It already shows practically the whole screen, give or take a couple of pixels on the very bottom...
_-lame version, continue down-_

-Frameskip at 3
-Flicker at 2
-Screen scaling slightly smaller yet again...it's pretty much the full screen I think.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 16, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. But you're actually 1 pixel off from showing the whole screen. You have it to 00E0, and to show the whole screen you'd need exactly 00E1. 
But curiously enough, I actually found that your settings show more than what you'd see if you went on the display tab and touched the right side of the screen (which would've shown 00DF). Not a very big deal, though.

EDIT: On second thought, it's actually right-on. It's just that some games seem to use an extra line for some odd reason.
EDIT2: *When loading a second game in the emulator, it reverts the frameskip to 4 and the flicker to 2. Can you fix this? Thanks.*


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 16, 2011)

Meh, I don't like the touchscreen controls for nesDS anyways...I'm thinking I might just make the scaling and positioning shortcuts only work when the bottom screen is active, since then there are less chances to accidentally rescale the screen or something while playing...maybe later though...
Anyways, I made the frameskip carry over, so you can just swap as many times as you want and not have to reset the frameskip until you reset the DS.

http://www.mediafire.com/?w5fold1gbny8h61
-Let the frameskip setting pass over after choosing a new rom.


----------



## Dann Woolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Alright, new version.

Are Castlevania 3, the Ninja Gaiden games and the Kunio-kun games (Super Dodgeball and the like) working yet?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 17, 2011)

Well that sucks, they removed the scaling entirely. On the other hand, now the screen can go on the top or the bottom apparently though since nesDS still doesn't like my touchscreen, I can't adjust it for shit...but I fixed that now at least...hopefully if nothing else, nobody has to worry about the frameskipping and flicker anymore...since those are gone too (by removed/gone I mean I dunno where they are and they don't seem to be changeable by the user).


----------



## tomrev (Feb 17, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> since nesDS still doesn't like my touchscreen, I can't adjust it for shit...


Do you use DSi? My Lite work fine. I guess code for recognize touch screen for Phat/Lite different from i / XL.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 17, 2011)

tomrev said:
			
		

> Do you use DSi? My Lite work fine. I guess code for recognize touch screen for Phat/Lite different from i / XL.


I use a DSLite as well, but for whatever reason, my touchscreen just doesn't like nesDS. It works just fine on Moonshell2 and Colors, but with nesDS, I have to press weird places to get what I want, and most of the time it isn't registering anyways -_-"...Thus why I have great use for the modified version (plus it's easier getting to the savestate). It works fine on my brother's DSLite as well. So it's just my weirdass DS that has this sort of problem.


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 17, 2011)

Just so y'all know, crashing games (CV3, Punchout etc) STILL crash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also PCM still isnt added and EX is actually a HARDWARE emulator again now so fs is unesscesary.

some GFX don't work like they used to in 0.22, example in noah's ark water isn't emulated right so instead you get weird effect lines where the water should be.

Still, every rev is a step forward


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 17, 2011)

Hmm... I get a black screen for Joy Mech Fight on nesDS EX, but if I attempt to play it in normal nesDS, the game works fine.


----------



## tomrev (Feb 17, 2011)

Hokuto no Ken (J) or Fist of North Star has a weird lag background scrolling.

Edit: That's my bad, my modified code.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 17, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> I use a DSLite as well, but for whatever reason, my touchscreen just doesn't like nesDS. It works just fine on Moonshell2 and Colors, but with nesDS, I have to press weird places to get what I want, and most of the time it isn't registering anyways -_-"...Thus why I have great use for the modified version (plus it's easier getting to the savestate). It works fine on my brother's DSLite as well. So it's just my weirdass DS that has this sort of problem.


Is it all versions of nesDS? or just the EX version?
I think that there's a 'problem' with the new row of 'tabs' added with EX that makes placement off a bit. With 0.22b I ended up saving over my LoZ savestate when I hit Load State and nesDS tracked it as Save State. I don't have this issue in 0.22 "trunk" (the non-EX/ORG version).


----------



## hnguyen2011 (Feb 17, 2011)

Does anybody get it to work on the Cyclods cards with newest firmware?


----------



## gothicall (Feb 17, 2011)

PCM... PCM... PCM... PCM...


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 18, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Is it all versions of nesDS? or just the EX version?
> I think that there's a 'problem' with the new row of 'tabs' added with EX that makes placement off a bit. With 0.22b I ended up saving over my LoZ savestate when I hit Load State and nesDS tracked it as Save State. I don't have this issue in 0.22 "trunk" (the non-EX/ORG version).


Nah, it's a problem that my DS has had for all versions. Maybe I'll post a video of it once I updated 0.30b to have the mod and whatever other crap I want (I was planning on making a video showing what the mod does compared to just the normal version...and then this version popped up...).


----------



## tomrev (Feb 18, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> (I was planning on making a video showing what the mod does compared to just the normal version...and then this version popped up...).


I like the dual-screen rendering, for some games, amazingly feel better to have both screen display but the others is annoying. Could you figure out how to modify rescaling? 

In file 6502.s, line ".word 28	@adypos,4" - change 28 to lower number for lower vertical panning.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 18, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> tomrev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know for fact the original black DS Lite has this problem.
Not sure if the original white or if the light pink one has it.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Feb 19, 2011)

Just tried. Interface is a bit of a mess. Too bad. Was hoping for a good NES emulator along with lameboy


----------



## NamoNakamura (Feb 20, 2011)

Sc4rFac3d said:
			
		

> Just tried. Interface is a bit of a mess. Too bad. Was hoping for a good NES emulator along with lameboy



The emulator itself works fine though. :/

Ah, whatever.  I really like the new update, the smoother frame-rate is really much appreciated.  I just miss screen scaling.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 22, 2011)

They updated to beta 31 and supposedly readded scaling.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 22, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> They updated to beta 31 and supposedly readded scaling.


They did, it's good but the screen can mess up if you play with the scaling too much.  It also feels a little more squished than the last release on some games.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 22, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> They did, it's good but the screen can mess up if you play with the scaling too much.  It also feels a little more squished than the last release on some games.


I actually messed up the screen and found out xD (added the scaling in the mod and tried it only to have it destroy what I could see on the screen). I'll probably find out what the limits are before hell breaks loose and then set limits on my scaling shortcut xD.


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 22, 2011)

It also adds two new mappers....

*tests*

edit: cv3=crassh ounchout = crassh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dracula kun is one step further, now it loads to a gray screen instead of crashing.

now it supports mappers 23 and 25.

uses mapper 23: Contra (Japanese version), Getsufuu Maden	
uses mapper 25: cant find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




castlevania 3 uses mapper 24...


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 23, 2011)

Meh, well I updated the modified version. Random things are busted and other things are kind of spiffy. I think savestates are busted somehow (though I don't think this one is my fault...but who knows, maybe it was my fault o.0)...The normal stuff is added back (so the scaling/y-position/quicksave/quickload/quick rom menu/extlink support/tabswapping shortcut)
http://www.mediafire.com/?khbyvmmdfosl1dz


----------



## Dann Woolf (Feb 23, 2011)

I think I'll wait until Castlevania 3, the Ninja Gaiden games and the Kunio games are working properly before I make the move to EX.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I wish they'd include the source for the ORG version... instead of a just pre-compiled arm9.bin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You can't change the start path with hex editing.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 23, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> I wish they'd include the source for the ORG version... instead of a just pre-compiled arm9.bin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can change it for you (this part is ALL Taiju xD...I only had an idea of what was happening) since I have one that works (as far as I can tell, it works anyways...or maybe it's breaking something) and you can hex edit the path while it's still an arm9.bin...actually, you can still edit it after you compile it, but then again there needs to be a space you can actually edit.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 23, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you explain how?




Button swap Hex Edit info moved here:
http://gbatemp.net/t278389-nesds-ex?view=f...t&p=3498666


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 23, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Which is relatively easy to find, you just compile the code 'clean' (as in without any changes, not "make clean") then make changes to the source, recompile and compare the two.
> But when I do the same for the Start In line (thanks again for that explanation
> 
> 
> ...


Well, since I've been using a version Taiju fixed up, I can change the source code for nesDS and then when I compile it, it also spits out an arm9.bin to be used with nesDS Ex, I would have no idea about all the small changes (the only thing I know is that making stuff longer than it should be with a hex editor also breaks things) in the final compilation. You can use the one I've been using (if you want to anyways) which has parts of the mod IIRC...but not as much as the Ex mode that I play with, though it still has a space where you can hexedit in your path. 
http://www.mediafire.com/?sr5c8ucnw0ebbcx

-edit-
Unfortunately, the only way to use the arm9.bin would be to compile nesDS Ex from source (it goes in the "arm9/image" folder)...but meh, this means you can swap it for any of the newer releases they may put out and be able to hexedit your path in.


----------



## tomrev (Feb 24, 2011)

I need dual screens displays as previous version. New scaling has some bugs. CV3 and others still crash. Surprise to add more mappers in 0.31.


----------



## hankchill (Feb 24, 2011)

Tried launching from iMenu on my SCDS2.

Bottom screen is jumbled full of garbage. You can kind of make out the words for what you're doing, but it's incredibly messy.

Anyone else experience the same?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 24, 2011)

hankchill said:
			
		

> Tried launching from iMenu on my SCDS2.
> Bottom screen is jumbled full of garbage. You can kind of make out the words for what you're doing, but it's incredibly messy.
> Anyone else experience the same?


It seems to be working just fine for me.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 25, 2011)

I noticed that 0.31's scaling doesn't allow for the bottom 4-6 pixels to be seen, even if scaled manually.
And with these other issues, I guess I'll avoid it and continue using your modded 0.22 and the 0.30 (I split the display equally between the two screens for humor).


----------



## nl255 (Feb 25, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Meh, well I updated the modified version. Random things are busted and other things are kind of spiffy. I think savestates are busted somehow (though I don't think this one is my fault...but who knows, maybe it was my fault o.0)...The normal stuff is added back (so the scaling/y-position/quicksave/quickload/quick rom menu/extlink support/tabswapping shortcut)
> http://www.mediafire.com/?khbyvmmdfosl1dz



Savestates work fine, though rewind is busted.  This is on a DSTwo with it loaded normally (not as a plugin) btw.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 27, 2011)

Well after some large amount of work from avenir (he decided to do all of the great stuff and add plgargs.dat support for all of you DSTWO users) and copious amounts of testing (since he didn't have a DSTWO, I was doing it xD), we now have plgargs.dat support =)...apart from that...I don't recall doing anything else to note about...although I did forget to put back in the hex editable path...

-Added arg support
-Forgot hex editable paths
-It will crash if you boot it separately if there is a plgargs.dat that doesn't lead to a correct file.
http://www.mediafire.com/?ay9rw43h14cipuf

-edit-
Forgot to mention, you need to use the dstwo.nds that Spinal_cord has provided here:
http://gbatemp.net/t260979-imenu-step-by-s...t&p=3480213


----------



## spinal_cord (Feb 27, 2011)

Excellent work! 

Note - to anyone using this with iMenu, it seems that a bunch of games don't work unless they are used in 'original mode', so, just keep holding 'A' until the nes game has loaded (instead of just tapping 'A' to load from iMenu).


----------



## minoplis (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm loving NesDS EX, it's amazing with the new mappers support and everyting.

But, I think I'm gonna have to be the n00b kid on this thread and ask what is the use of these plgargs.dat files.. Just curious.


----------



## spinal_cord (Feb 27, 2011)

minoplis said:
			
		

> I'm loving NesDS EX, it's amazing with the new mappers support and everyting.
> 
> But, I think I'm gonna have to be the n00b kid on this thread and ask what is the use of these plgargs.dat files.. Just curious.



plgargs.dat is used by iMenu (for the supercard DSTwo) to load files directly. Meaning you can use this file in a similar way that extlink plugins work in moonshell.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 28, 2011)

I want a version that works without plgargs. What happened?

And BTW, for some reason I want nesDS to support mapper 228. Action 52 on the go


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 28, 2011)

Two guys already asked how to apply cheats. Can someone answer their question?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 28, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Two guys already asked how to apply cheats. Can someone answer their question?


Same as if you were using freecheaton a DSTWO o.0?


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey... Hate to bug you with another question, but did you say you had a version of nesDS source that compiled and created an arm9.bin? Or was the arm9.bin you had given to you from Taiju's files?
If you have a version that compiles an arm9.bin, could I get it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I want to have a look at what is different between the two versions, if it's just a make file or something else that allows the arm9.bin to be made.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Mar 1, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Hey... Hate to bug you with another question, but did you say you had a version of nesDS source that compiled and created an arm9.bin? Or was the arm9.bin you had given to you from Taiju's files?
> If you have a version that compiles an arm9.bin, could I get it?
> 
> 
> ...


He gave me a version that can correctly compile the arm9.bin for the Ex version after I told him the peculiar problem I had originally (you might have bumped into it as well if you tried to compile a custom one xD). The thing that needed to be done was to cut out the dldi section of the original mode (I actually had a feeling that was what needed to be done...but of course, I don't have the brains or skill to pull out a solution, thus Taiju did =D).
At best, if Taiju says it's ok to give to people, I'll probably just PM you a copy of it (since I still hoping that sooner or later the actual devs will release the one they use as opposed to Taiju's alternative method)...otherwise, I'll just edit this post if I can't.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 1, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good (and fair). Thanks.

I wish he'd come back to the DS scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





OH!
One more thing... does that version have EXTLink in it? (I hope so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
I've been slowly messing around with trying to add the extlink_filestruct.h file, but always throws errors at me -- Maybe I'm adding it _right_, but it's not a simple 'drop this file here and compile'.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 4, 2011)

nesDS 0.40b is out:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> nesDS, using toolchain devkitARM. We spent a few weeks to port the original nesDS project to the GCC toolchain. Then we made a new EX Edition, and made it possible to emulate the the NES/FC games that the origianl nesDS didn't work well. Since the 0.40 version, I ported the code of EX Edtion to the original nesDS, now it is the best nes-emulator~!
> 
> 
> 0.40b
> ...


http://sourceforge.net/projects/nesds/file....40b.nds.tar.gz

No source for the file (yet).


Seems scaling is fixed, as is Fastforward/Rewind (since they were working in 0.22) and the 'Cheat Engine' is gone.
Mike Tyson's Punch-out!! still has buggy graphics, but is playable again (crashed on the EX version).


----------



## jurassicplayer (Mar 4, 2011)

I tried it already xD. It's pretty much just back to being nesDS...probably retains the compatibility of both versions (the good compatibility and not the stuff that fails), but it's back to being just nesDS (so none of the new tabs that were added in the Ex version).


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 4, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> I tried it already xD. It's pretty much just back to being nesDS...probably retains the compatibility of both versions (the good compatibility and not the stuff that fails), but it's back to being just nesDS (so none of the new tabs that were added in the Ex version).


R.I.P nesDS Ex version


----------



## YayMii (Mar 4, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> I tried it already xD. It's pretty much just back to being nesDS...probably retains the compatibility of both versions (the good compatibility and not the stuff that fails), but it's back to being just nesDS (so none of the new tabs that were added in the Ex version).


It said in the changelog that all he did was pretty much take some of the improvements from the EX version, implemented them into the ORG version, and release that as a separate file.

EDIT: I just tried it, and it's complete BS. It functions the same as the old ORG version. Duck Tales has a buggy HUD.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 4, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> R.I.P nesDS Ex versionCan you cite a source on that, or are you just making it up?
> nesDS EX had some usability issues, but I don't think they'd just toss it aside after spending so much time on it.
> 
> 
> ...


Any word on Taiju's modified source?


----------



## minoplis (Mar 4, 2011)

I just tried it for a couple of minutes, there's a few new options, and if you change the Sprite render option on the Display  menu form "Per-Frame" to "Per-Scanline", the Ducktales' HUD gets fixed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, maybe it's just me, but I noticed some differences regarding the sound in games like Castlevania III or Contra, like a channel was missing or something like that.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 4, 2011)

minoplis said:
			
		

> And, maybe it's just me, but I noticed some differences regarding the sound in games like Castlevania III or Contra, like a channel was missing or something like that.


nesDS does not support PCM sounds (yet). So sounds like the drum track in Contra and SMB3 will not play.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Mar 5, 2011)

Any chance of Punchout yet?


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 5, 2011)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Any chance of Punchout yet?


Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!! works just fine, but the graphics on the back of the ring and mid-round 'cut scene' are all garbled.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Mar 5, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, that's kinda what i was hoping would get fixed.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 5, 2011)

Why is Nesds EX Sh1ty anyways,I find the one last released by loopy better than all the Nesds EX updates.


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 5, 2011)

Finally, a version of nesDS that I can use! Kudos to the people continuing this project.


----------



## Recorderdude (Mar 5, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Why is Nesds EX Sh1ty anyways,I find the one last released by loopy better than all the Nesds EX updates.


there are some games EX runs that even loopy's doesn't.

Noah's ark is the only one I can pull of the top of my head, but it's a good game and worth it for me.


----------



## Sir_Voe (Mar 5, 2011)

Some great games have been added as compatable since this was picked up: 

Ninja Gaiden 1 & 3 (graphics fixed)
Silver Surfer (that's right, I actually like it...)
Double Dragon 2
Batman
Adventures of Lolo 2

I'm sure there are many more I'm unaware of.


*EDIT:* Add Castlevania 3 to that list, at least as far as I played. The previously invisible enemies can now be seen using the "per-scanline" setting.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 5, 2011)

First nesDS then nesDS Ex then again nesDS... *BUT THEY STILL DIDN"T FIX THE REAL-TIME SAVE!!!*


----------



## Dann Woolf (Mar 5, 2011)

Do the Kunio-kun sports games work yet?


----------



## tomrev (Mar 5, 2011)

Castle Vania 3 and some crashed game become work again. New sprite render mode, Per-scanline, fix many graphic glitch, another great released.


----------



## minoplis (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't understand how people still manages to complain about this new release, with so many improvements, this latest version is great, IMO, I've never been a fan of the EX mode, which I thought was a bit glitchy. Now let's just hope the savestates are working on this new version, because the latest one corrupted the savestate with my progress in Battle Kid (Should've written down those damn passwords)


----------



## Recorderdude (Mar 5, 2011)

minoplis said:
			
		

> I don't understand how people still manages to complain about this new release, with so many improvements, this latest version is great, IMO, I've never been a fan of the EX mode, which I thought was a bit glitchy. Now let's just hope the savestates are working on this new version, because the latest one corrupted the savestate with my progress in Battle Kid (Should've written down those damn passwords)



For battle kid, look for the "password generator" in the GBATemp Magazine>Gaming News>Battle Kid: Fortress Of Peril thread. It'll get ya back on your feet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm still not sure whether to upgrade to this version yet myself. Does it run noah's ark OK, or does it have that infamous original NESDS bug where noah is crushed by the top of the screen again and again at the start of the levels?


----------



## gothicall (Mar 5, 2011)

Punch Out needs to be fixed yet, Dodge Danpei isn't working now, Karateka works, Ninja Gaiden III working perfectly.... AND PLEAAAAASE, fix the PCM channel.......


----------



## minoplis (Mar 5, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> minoplis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, this is a only minor gripe, I'm willing to replay it without any problems, the game is that good. But thanks for the tip, anyway


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 5, 2011)

Is there any way to get it to default to having A and B on the DS being A and B for the emulator? I hate having to switch every time I start it.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 6, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Is there any way to get it to default to having A and B on the DS being A and B for the emulator? I hate having to switch every time I start it.Swap Y+B for B+A default
> *Using a Hex Editor:*
> 
> ```
> ...



http://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv262/t...S/romloader.png (Left is the original, Right is with code added)
Credit to jurassicplayer for showing me all the changes.


*Button-swapped versions:*
v0.40b: http://www.mediafire.com/?889g8bhv141wi3h
v0.41b: http://www.mediafire.com/?0s6q2nxu826o57x
v0.42b: http://www.mediafire.com/?26844cmdcrd6e3e 

Or you can tell me which version of the game you want (like nesDS v0.40b) and I'll make the changes for you.
Edit: Cleared up the details a bit and added images.


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 6, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that's very helpful of you. Thanks. I'll keep that code snippet in mind next time a release comes out. That way, I'll just modify and compile on my own.


----------



## Recorderdude (Mar 6, 2011)

Namco Star Wars works perfectly now!

In EX it would crash right away or (eventually) give a black screen and in the original NESDS it would crash after the "FutureCreator Namco" logo.

Congrats to teh coders, they have unintentionally made a game work that never has before on any NESDS.

Also Noah's Ark still works in the new merged NESDS, so it is the BEST DS NES Emulator right now.


----------



## N-TG (Mar 7, 2011)

Well since I haven't read all the pages, so sorry if this was answered.

Why the touch screen is so messed up? I mean to press the enable button I must search with my stylus in the top area. And I can't even press the screen to go to other menus. I had this problem on all versions of nesDS I ever tried.

I don't know if this will change if I compile it since I didn't (I am not on my own pc so I can't install programs)


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 7, 2011)

N-TG said:
			
		

> Well since I haven't read all the pages, so sorry if this was answered.
> 
> Why the touch screen is so messed up? I mean to press the enable button I must search with my stylus in the top area. And I can't even press the screen to go to other menus. I had this problem on all versions of nesDS I ever tried.
> 
> I don't know if this will change if I compile it since I didn't (I am not on my own pc so I can't install programs)


Really? It's messed up for you? That's odd... in all versions of nesDS EX I tried, the touch controls worked perfectly. Perhaps it has something to do with what kind of DS you're using...?


----------



## N-TG (Mar 7, 2011)

Lite DS with original R4 with Wood 1.26 and I have callibrated my touch screen.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Mar 7, 2011)

The same problem occurs to me (hence the reason why I add the mod version back for every revision...). Someone once said it was because it is an original black DSLite...but meh...either way, I don't have a way to fix it so I just live with my cheap shortcuts (which are actually kind of convenient anyways in my opinion).
http://gbatemp.net/t278389-nesds-ex?view=f...t&p=3463229


----------



## jurassicplayer (Mar 12, 2011)

So I kind of just remembered to upload this...It's 0.40b with the mod stuff again...and since I sort of got something to work on this version that I didn't know how to earlier, I'll just post a list of what the mod does (otherwise I'll forget).
-Savestate (Start+Down)
-Loadstate (Start+Up)
-ROM Menu (Start+Select)
-Toggle Tab Left (Start+Left)
-Toggle Tab Right (Start+Right)
-Scale Screen Smaller (Select+Right w/ touchscreen active)
-Scale Screen Larger (Select+Left w/ touchscreen active)
-Shift Screen Up (Select+Up w/ touchscreen active)
-Shift Screen Down (Select+Down w/ touchscreen active)
-Can load .nes files via plgarg.dat (iMenu/BAG UI), extlink.dat (Moonshell2), loadfile.dat (dscovered I think).

http://www.mediafire.com/?k4213bnk9xt2x8q


----------



## Sir_Voe (Mar 12, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> So I kind of just remembered to upload this...It's 0.40b with the mod stuff again



Nice. I held off on the previous modded builds because the "EX" version had an issue with iMenu, on top of being unsure if the "hold A for original mode" would function through an arg command. Now that EX and Org are merged though, and the iMenu problem is gone, I gave it a try and it's pretty handy. I made some icons for Bionic Commando and Mega Man 2, and it's cool to be able to boot them straight from iMenu.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 12, 2011)

I played Mega Man 6 on it and I liked it... I didn't have to adjust the screen, mega man didn't look like he had 1 black eye like in the EX edition...


----------



## nl255 (Mar 12, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> So I kind of just remembered to upload this...It's 0.40b with the mod stuff again...and since I sort of got something to work on this version that I didn't know how to earlier, I'll just post a list of what the mod does (otherwise I'll forget).
> -Savestate (Start+Down)
> -Loadstate (Start+Up)
> -ROM Menu (Start+Select)
> ...



This one works great. No problems with savestates, rewind, or fast forward so far and the screen scaling works perfectly.  I do have one request though, could you add a hotkey for saving the SRAM to the next version?


----------



## YayMii (Mar 13, 2011)

Just to let you guys know, the discussion has moved to this thread.


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks for the good work guys.


----------

